# Salt



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

he got attacked by my caribe and they bit off scales on his side and the middle of tail. They now have this thick flossly white buildup. will salt fix it up, and can i just use table salt?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Sorry about the attack. I'll let someone else answer this cause they won't like my answer. I use regular table salt in my tank when needed. I just gradually add over a few days. If you got time ... everyone will tell you to get the stuff from the lfs


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

tweaked said:


> Sorry about the attack. I'll let someone else answer this cause they won't like my answer. I use regular table salt in my tank when needed. I just gradually add over a few days. If you got time ... everyone will tell you to get the stuff from the lfs


 There's nothing wrong with table salt... Just make sure you add enough for it to be effective against bacterial/fungal infection. 1 tsp/gallon a day for 3 days. Keep that concentration in the water for at least 2 weeks. Replace the salt only in proportion to the water changed. Good luck and hope it recovers quickly.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Whats the difference in using table salt from aquarium salt? I thought table salt was bad because it has iodine? Just wanted to make sure... So I can use the popular Morton table Salt?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmm, I agree with tecknik, I was always told to just use aquarium salt.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Aquarium salt, kosher salt, table salt, water softener salt... if you break it all down, it's just sodium chloride. The level of iodine in table salt is not toxic to fish at treatment levels, in fact, it can be beneficial.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

DonH said:


> tweaked said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about the attack. I'll let someone else answer this cause they won't like my answer. I use regular table salt in my tank when needed. I just gradually add over a few days. If you got time ... everyone will tell you to get the stuff from the lfs
> ...


 Just wanted to make sure, when you add the recommended dose per gallon, you can just dump the whole thing in or does it need to be done in increments during the day? Sorry if this seems a little stupid.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You add it in increments over 3 days in order to avoid osmotic shock to the fish. After that, the same dosage can be added at the same time when doing water changes because that same concentration already exists in the tank.


----------



## markygail (Oct 10, 2003)

DonH said:


> You add it in increments over 3 days in order to avoid osmotic shock to the fish. After that, the same dosage can be added at the same time when doing water changes because that same concentration already exists in the tank.


 so it means that once you started adding salt you still must do that on water changes even if the disease is gone already? after how many days must we add again the salt?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

DonH said:


> You add it in increments over 3 days in order to avoid osmotic shock to the fish. After that, the same dosage can be added at the same time when doing water changes because that same concentration already exists in the tank.


 So the constant addition of salt w/ every water change will not result in a dangerous/deadly salinity level in the tank?

Also, have you ever used the type of salt used to melt ice? If so, buying a huge bag of that stuff might be a good idea.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

At a total of 3 tsp/gal, your salt concentration is 0.3%. This level is usually effective against many parasites, and helps against bacterial/fungal infections. This is at TREATMENT level and should only be kept for at least 2 weeks. After that, it can be diluted with small frequent water changes without any further addition of salt.

scarfish: You are only adding the amount of salt in proportion to the amount you lost during the water change... so there's no danger in the salinity ever reaching dangerous levels. Most fish can take salt concentrations of 0.3%, unless they are salt sensitive species such as many catfish and some tetras and loaches.

Never used the salt that melts ice... it doesn't snow where I'm from. Just look at the bag. If it's 100% sodium chloride (usually it states something like 99.9%) and doesn't contain any questionable additives, it should be fine.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i've used table salt before.. even marine salt works.. good luck


----------

